# Contractors getting the raw deals?



## Sonny Lykos (Mar 11, 2006)

arnldmtman said:


> The home owners don't want to here how screwed up their plans are because the architect is their friend.


Too bad. Reality and facts exist. And solutions cannot be solved until the situations or conditions that created them are exposed first. A "cause" must be determined before a solution can be addressed. It's not that the architect has to be put down, which just exacerbates the situation and damages relationships, but the "stats" still have to be realized and discussed, regardless of from whom they emanated.

Finally, since YOU are now being requested to become the "professional" that did not exist with the architect, and to provide the solutions (on paper), you must, unless you're a dope, be paid for all of YOUR consulting advice, time, experience, yadda, yadda, yadda. And I know you're not a dope. 

What they are saying without saying it, is that they now what YOU to take CONTROL. New written agreement required on your part. I'd charge them by the hour, say $125/hr for the time to examine, investigate, provide solutions on paper - that's called "professional consultancy" fees, and fair - and then your regular rate for the trades work. In short - Get the money - in advance! Or cut your losses now and walk away, tactfully.

About that $125/hr. That's what I charge when builders call me to solve leak problems in new houses they've built. And it includes all travel time both ways, time spent there, $3 per page for printed digital photos which I refer too in my report, plus office time to type up a report.

Let me put it this way. The longer we own our businesses, the more we learn, the more we learn how to sell ourselves - not the project, the more we realize the we must research weekly, the more our exceptional reputation gets out, and often the more we develop one or more niches in our locales. All of the above means one thing, and only important thing to any business - it's becoming in demand, and in demand at higher prices, and by more wealthy people. 

Again, it's called "branding." The reason I feel that 95% or more contractors have a huge problem grasping that fact is validated in the number of posts made in the thread I created on 3/14 under the title "Branding." A lousy 90 Views and guess how many posts? Natta. None. Zip. Nothing. Zero interest in the one thing that determines one's success, income, and future. And no one cares. Go figure!

On both the JLC forums and the Fine Home Building forums, branding discussions were popular. That shows me that those two sites have more "business" oriented contractors than "trades" oriented. And most business owners, not just contractors, don't even know the difference between "advertising" and "marketing", or what is considered to be PR. 

I have never had a web site. Never felt the need for one. Have not advertised since June of 1991 - six months after moving here, and I started my ad in March of that year. So my ad ran for 3 months and after that it was not longer needed. Never had a Yellow Page ad either. I type this as I have 51 jobs on the books, and 6 more to estimate and schedule. My jobs are from 1-2 hour repairs to 3-5 days long. And with both my part-timer and I working only 30 hours per week max., and at between $92.50/hr up to about $135/hr for special talented required work.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Too many people get caught up in the pricing game, Mr. Lycos. It is not about what your price is, it is about what your service is. If your competitors set your price, you have already lost. 

My neighbor came over a while back and told me, "Tom, you are making me look bad, quit doing so much work on your yard". My response to him was, "You are making me look good, keep it up".


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

I just finished a complete resturant rehab, 4 months worth total was just under $100,000.00 for my services. Customer has paid me so far $25,000.00. This was with contract.
I dont feel so bad thus far,as the electrican is up quite high and is owed more the 200K, not to mention the GC is out about 350K

Putting a lein on this mess only made things worst, as we went in as a group, she claimed that there were construction delays and this is the reason for the dely in payments

They all suck!!

BJD


----------



## Sonny Lykos (Mar 11, 2006)

Tscarborough, may years ago I often complained about both sleazy and incompetent contractors. I finally stopped, realizing that as human beings, we all constantly compare before making decisions, even a simple decision lik which restaurant to take the family too. 

You are 100% correct. The sleazy, incompentent, those who look like they just crawled out from under a rock, dirty looking, do not have even a decent command of our language, those who talk and look like they are "cool" - which does not belong in business - are my allies, but more. When people "compare", the above types make me look like a prince, and the answer to my customer's prayers, and guess what happens? Any issue of price is suddenly relegated to near the bottom of their list.

What is incredible, simply incredible, is that our peers still have not yet recognized that important aspect of being a business owner.

Common sense is no longer "common."


----------

